
Matchmine.com - farmer
http://www.matchmine.com/
======
plusbryan
recommendation: when I click get started, don't make the first thing you ask
me be my zip code and gender. show me some results, and THEN ask me for the
personal stuff.

though the claims sound interesting, nothing about your site compels me to
take the time to figure it out.

